# Dog Training in local parks with no license?



## coaches pets

Has anyone done this? 

I have noticed a trainer has started running classes wth no license or permit to do this. :nono:

What would you do, report it to the council or leave be? 

It makes me wonder if a lot of other trainers do this, and what the legal implications might be?


----------



## Sarah41

Excuse my ignorance but I am unsure why you would need a license/permit? Sorry if this sounds like a silly question


----------



## Guest

coaches pets said:


> Has anyone done this?
> 
> I have noticed a trainer has started running classes wth no license or permit to do this. :nono:
> 
> What would you do, report it to the council or leave be?
> 
> It makes me wonder if a lot of other trainers do this, and what the legal implications might be?


Would depend I would think on whether these were 'paying' classes! anyone could organize a meet without having to be nor to comply with any bylaws
DT


----------



## coaches pets

Yes they're charging  Sorry if that wasn't clear. Group classes being paid for.


----------



## Guest

coaches pets said:


> Yes they're charging  Sorry if that wasn't clear. Group classes being paid for.


Well I used to go to a dog training class where we did use to walk the streets from time to time, i'e road walking and sitting at kerbs! Didn't see any wrong in that - but now you come to mention it I don't know!! surely they would need insurance - and would the insurance be void if training were in a public place? I really don't know, if no one comes along with the answer you could maybe ring your local council and ask them!
DT


----------



## newfiesmum

A well known local trainer used to run agility classes on Wednesday afternoons on one of the football pitches on Royston Heath. I suppose it was covered by her insurance and she had permission from the council, though strictly speaking it is common land.

Unless she is in your way or causing problems for walking your dog, I really don't see why you would want to complain.


----------



## Andromeda

What about with individual training? Should they pay any fees for using roads when they are working outside?


----------



## coaches pets

newfiesmum said:


> A well known local trainer used to run agility classes on Wednesday afternoons on one of the football pitches on Royston Heath. I suppose it was covered by her insurance and she had permission from the council, though strictly speaking it is common land.
> 
> Unless she is in your way or causing problems for walking your dog, I really don't see why you would want to complain.


Would you need permission for common land?

I didn't say it was a lady did I? 

*checks posts* no 



Andromeda said:


> What about with individual training? Should they pay any fees for using roads when they are working outside?


No I think one to one training is a bit different don't you?

I think it damages the profession doing what they're doing. Taking money and trading on council property is quite a serious offence and are they insured to be training unlicensed? :blink:

I also whether they declare this to the tax man


----------



## 912142

Not all councils require a traders licence to operate within a public place which is what a park is classed as.

Why does it bother you? Is he interfering in what you are doing?


----------



## coaches pets

No? Which ones don't then? I'd be interested to know. 

I stated my reasons above, there's a lot of implications to think about.


----------



## Guest

coaches pets said:


> No? Which ones don't then? I'd be interested to know.
> 
> I stated my reasons above, there's a lot of implications to think about.


could I ask a question please?
Are you a dog trainer yourself?


----------



## Andromeda

coaches pets said:


> No I think one to one training is a bit different don't you?


Yes usually you pay more for 1-2-1.

Dog trainer should be insured, and insurance cover classes and events up to 50 people bigger number is available after paying extra money.

But what if a class have got relief break? Does trainer should pay for place where owners walk their dogs?


----------



## Andromeda

coaches pets said:


> No? Which ones don't then? I'd be interested to know.


 Sorry,but do you need this informations for statistic reasons? Maybe you are a dog trainer and you just wonder "can I do it without permission?" 
More simply and faster is to ring to your local council and ask them.


----------



## Jenny Olley

loads of training classes take place on council owned land or in council owned buildings, some councils positively encourage it, especially if its central therefore can be accessed easily by public transport or foot. Of course you would need permission to do so and may have to pay the council for the use of their facility and would need to be covered by public liability insurance.


----------



## 912142

coaches pets said:


> No? Which ones don't then? I'd be interested to know.
> 
> I stated my reasons above, there's a lot of implications to think about.


You can check these online.

Wouldn't it be simpler to ask the individual concerned whether he has Public Liability?


----------



## edidasa

I worked as head trainer of a dog company, and I did a lot of one-to-ones at client's homes.

It was 'normal' for us to go out onto public places (where they normally walk and see other dogs etc.) in order to train in those situations.

IF they are doing a group class...? good question. 

I wouldn't think there's anything wrong with it, as long as they are not causing 'a nuisance' to other people at the park.

As for insurance - would have to read about it as every 'policy' is different - though most I think have a 'Public Liability to protect you from third party claims'...

IF he/she doesn't then I guess that's the risk they take...


----------



## CarolineH

In my opinion permission should always be sought, especially if the instructor is taking money for their services and using the park as a regular venue.

I ran classes of my own for just over ten years, 8 of those years outside on a public park. (made more sense to train in that environment) I had permission (and a laminated official letter to show people) from the council who actually welcomed me onto their parks after making sure I was suitably insured. They even had me running classes on their behalf on other parks in the summer as part of their good dog campaign, paying me to do it whilst the residents paid them a subsidised fee. Ahhh those were the days! <wanders off reminiscing about when councils were interested>


----------



## critter

Hi, I don't see a problem with this to be honest!, I know that I would rather see trained than untrained dogs and unless the classes are interfering with other users of the land good luck to the trainer!, councils are too quick to impose petty resrictions and 'licence' requirements for 'their' facilities without people giving them ammunition, sound like a case of sour grapes lol. wayne.


----------



## miah1234

I don't think any problem with Dog Training in local parks with no license,I think its fine training in open fresh air.


----------



## tinamary

I did alot of training in a park with a group. 
I have some reservations though now. 
With my rescue x staffie it did her the world of good as she was terrified of everything and she soon overcame this because she was older. But with Tilly when i took her when she was tiny it was the wrong environment to introduce a small dog too.
My reasons for saying that is that there were too many large dogs running around on the park at the start of the meet. Many of the owners were talking and chatting but not controlling their dogs. I found this scared Tills and i wanted her first experience of meeting lots of dogs to be more controlled.

The first experience can be the one that shapes how they see other dogs. Are they behaving and being introduced nicely.? or are they running around willy nilly and scaring any new dog to death. I think its a good thing for people to train on parks but it still has to be in a controlled manner by a decent trainer.


----------



## Shalize

As far as I know anyone can train anywhere that is a public area.
Would a personal trainer need a license to take a group of people for say buggy fitness (or whatever its called)

I used to be a dog walker in London and didn't need permission or a license. Saying that though I made sure I had a good relationship with everyone in the park and the dog wardens.

I have done training in the park - and again same as above,

You do not have to be insured to be a dog walker or trainer. (unfortunately) There is no law preventing this unless they are causing a problem. There are actually no rules about being a trainer in general. (again unfortunately)

Please be reminded dog trainers pay tax as does everyone else. And we are entitled to make a living. We all do it, some people run a delivery service, some people call on door steps. In todays economy we have to do what we can! Be more understanding of others - if you have a problem have a word with the trainer chances are they are unaware of your problems with it.


----------



## 8tansox

I'm a full time dog trainer. I take people in groups and individually with their dogs around our village for group walks, regularly, I'm insured. I do not however have dogs (or handlers) that are either out of control or seen to be causing a nuisance, that's not good for business.


----------



## Shalize

If the dogs are out of control contact your local dog warden....or poach the clients hee hee

In all seriousness though - if this person is educating people with their dogs paid or not then they are doing your area a favour. But really you should be more tolerant of other people unless they are causing a problem and/or using methods that are harmful.

Are you in the dog training business or just not happy with a person using the park for work?

I understand you're frustration but as I said before we really need to help and stick together in this climate...you may find you need a trainer and finding classes outside is rare.


----------

